# Adorable Rescue Puppy



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13470836

Paris needs a home if anyone is looking for a young rescue and/or lives near Montana.  She looks like a sweetie pie!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, she is precious. :wub: I wonder what her story is - she's only 5 mo!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Is Oregon close to Montana :biggrin: --she is gorgeous! How would be the best way to find out what her true story is? Steve, Deb? What insight could we get? B)


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's as cute as can be. I can't imagine her not getting a home right away.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, break my heart. :shocked: 

Poor little Miss Paris, what in the heck!!!! I hope she gets a great forever home.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I live fairly close to her...I'm in Washington. And Oregon is semi-close, too!  I would bet her story is that she got tossed out because of allergies or something silly like that, or was rescued from a puppymill as a young baby.I've been thinking about her...but I don't think we're quite ready yet. If you want to know her true story, just give them a call...it's probably the fastest way to get more info on her. I would also email in addition to the phone call.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

"Is Oregon close to Montana..."

Sort of...there's Idaho between the two states.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I called the shelter, and they are closed today. 

She sure is a cute little thing.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Apr 12 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761282


> Is Oregon close to Montana :biggrin: --she is gorgeous! How would be the best way to find out what her true story is? Steve, Deb? What insight could we get? B)[/B]



We have nothing at all to do with her. She is being fostered by a totally different org than the one we volunteer for. If you want to find out more info on her, you will have to call them.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 12 2009, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761329


> "Is Oregon close to Montana..."
> 
> Sort of...there's Idaho between the two states. [/B]


You know I was kidding......right?  

There is also sort of WY or WA between too.......Kalispell is way up north from here.

I left a message at the shelter, sure would like to know the rest of the story on this little one.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*She is FABULOUS looking!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Apr 12 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761359


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 12 2009, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761329





> "Is Oregon close to Montana..."
> 
> Sort of...there's Idaho between the two states. [/B]


You know I was kidding......right?  

There is also sort of WY or WA between too.......Kalispell is way up north from here.

I left a message at the shelter, sure would like to know the rest of the story on this little one.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This little one may be from the mill in WI that was raided a few weeks ago - she certailnly is a sweet little one though.

Not exactly  ...as you can see, Idaho is between those states too.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG! Oh, I'd love to have her! Too bad MT is so far away! I think I'm just going to have to start looking for another baby after Angel & I get settled into our new house in Arkansas, probably sometime next fall. Paris is absolutely adorable. I'm definitely going to have to go the rescue route the next time.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 12 2009, 11:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761370


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Apr 12 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761359





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 12 2009, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761329





> "Is Oregon close to Montana..."
> 
> Sort of...there's Idaho between the two states. [/B]


You know I was kidding......right?  

There is also sort of WY or WA between too.......Kalispell is way up north from here.

I left a message at the shelter, sure would like to know the rest of the story on this little one.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This little one may be from the mill in WI that was raided a few weeks ago - she certailnly is a sweet little one though.

Not exactly  ...as you can see, Idaho is between those states too.  











[/B][/QUOTE]
geography lesson continued.....
I've driven to Kalispell from my house. I can't fly in my car, so taking the hwy the way I did, north through most of Oregon, northeast from the Columbia Gorge through much of WA, to Spokane, WA then east across the narrow tiny part of Idaho, then eventually north through much of Montana. I remember that little section of Idaho, very nice, but WA was much more of a trip as was that part of Montana going to Glacier Park. I've also gone across Oregon (and ID) to Yellowstone in WY, and north to Kalispell.

Sorry for the side trip people, now :back2topic:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She is so precious and I want to give her a home...but at the same time my husband and I are scared that we will have more heartbreak if she had any unknown health problems because we lost our 2yr old Benson to a liver shunt right before we brought London home. We love the idea of rescuing a dog in need, but we are so scared at the same time.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That girl is beautiful! If I was closer I'd have to be checking on her. :wub: 
I'm sure she'll go fast.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Wouldn't it be great if someone here gave Paris a loving home..


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.she so beautiful.me too hope someone here get her. :heart:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I was hoping someone had learned her story by now.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Apr 13 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761883


> I was hoping someone had learned her story by now. [/B]


I have not heard back from the shelter so far. Neither NCMR or AMA rescue know anything about her. :huh:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I surely hope whichever home she goes to knows a lot about toy dogs, and Maltese specifically. It would be even better if we get to watch her grow up on SM... :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

No way to get information, as the Shelter is closed on Sundays, and Mondays. They are open Tuesday thru Saturday from 11AM-5PM.

I'm sure there will be several people, come tomorrow morning, wanting to adopt this little angel. She's young, and they are adopted 
rather quickly. I just pray it's to a good, loving home, where she will be part of the family.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

*UPDATE:* Paris has been adopted. In answer to why she was there, quoting the shelter:--"she was ordered off the inernet, and when she arrived she was too big and they brought her to the shelter."
:bysmilie: :smcry: :smmadder: People make me so mad!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Apr 14 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762428


> *UPDATE:* Paris has been adopted. In answer to why she was there, quoting the shelter:--"she was ordered off the inernet, and when she arrived she was too big and they brought her to the shelter."
> :bysmilie: :smcry: :smmadder: People make me so mad![/B]


OMG. People.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Judging from that map im too far away in Louisiana. :crying 2:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

How tragic! Not only is she undoubtly from some mill/broker, she's been rejected by her first family all before her 6 mo birthday!  I do hope the person that adopted her will find their way here to SM, keep her safe, healthy, and love her as she deserves.


----------

